# non-horse drawing



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

I was asking a bunch of you about my potential to being able to actually doing something with my artwork (see my other thread) http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/honest-opinions-critique-49905/
Here is a picture I did today of my friend cream and grey begian terv. I havent shown it to her qet, hope she likes it. AGAIN, what do you guys think, what do you like, what would you change???
MN Tigerstripes, I will get to work on a picture of your horse, hopefully will be posted by thursday.


----------



## Nature2horses (Feb 24, 2010)

That is amazing! I wish I could dray that well. The only thing i would do different next time is the placement and angle of the eyes, but just a little, they are almost perfect.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow your work is great


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Lovely work! Is it charcoal or graphite?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Waw! gorgeous drawing!! the proportions are absolutely fantastic!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

WOW that is good!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Really good! I love the detail in the eyes and nose!


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

This is in graphite. I have since fixed the eyes and given the picture to the owner, it was a bit of a challange as the dog has a degenerative muscular disease which has affected the muscles in her jaw and scalp, so her eyes are now quite droopy, and she has lost much of her coast, theis picture was meant to show how she was when she was healthy... Its sad, becaue she is such a lovely turv.


----------

